# Hi!



## Raffi (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello! I'm a couples counselor and love talking about all kinds of marriage-related things, from communication to in-laws to sex to whatever! Looking forward to contributing here!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! looks like you are already on the forums posting.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Raffi said:


> Hello! I'm a couples counselor and love talking about all kinds of marriage-related things, from communication to in-laws to sex to whatever! Looking forward to contributing here!


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Raffi ~ Greatly looking forward to your added presence here and the good and thoughtful counsel that you will impart!*


----------

